# C350 CDI Sport Merc ***PHOTOS ADDED***



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Took a trip to my local audi to put a deposit on an A6 I had been watching for a while, only to be pipped at the post by someone faster out of the blocks. So so glad I was. Decided to broaden my scope and popped into my Merc Dealer. fell in love with a C350 CDI Auto / trip tronic, 6 cylinder monster that belts out 237 BHP and a 0-60 in 6.3. Test drive was the dogs bollocks - car fully specked with everything from sat nav, phone blue tooth, cruise etc etc to voice control. Driving in normal mode was as comfy as sitting in my favourite armchair, with sports seats that accomodate an ample but shrinking fat arse, but one click of a switch into sport saw the whole machine tighten up and respond in milli seconds. Stunning stunning drive that left me in mind of the TT except in a sports saloon. I am smitten and will now count the days until it arrives. Full spec below. Am trying to add some photos:

Liverpool Fabric/ARTICO - Black, 2987 cc, Bluetooth Telephone Preparation,Air Conditioning,Alloy Wheels,Electric Windows,Central Door Locking,Cruise Control,On Board Computer,Alarm,Immobiliser,CD Player,ABS,Climate Control,Sport Pack,AMG Body Kit,Navigation System,COMAND System,Alarm and immobiliser,18" Alloy wheels,Aluminium trim,Leather Covered Steering Wheel,Folding Mirrors,Driver knee airbag,AMG Alloys,Multi Function Steering Wheel,CD Changer,Fog Lights,Electrically Operated and Heated Exterior Mirrors,LINGUATRONIC,Metallic Paint,Telephone,Telephone Pre Wiring,Rain Sensitive Wipers,Automatic Dimming Mirror,Sport Suspension,Sport Seats,ESP,Anti-theft alarm system including infrared interior monitoring system,Sports Seats,AMG Instrument Cluster,Autotronic...


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

The C Class Sports are awesome, with that engine they are amazingly fast, loads of toys as well.

COMAND is great and easy to use to control everything.

A bit smaller that the A6 though


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

> A bit smaller that the A6 though


[/quote]

Yes definately, but the A6 is probably too big (for me any way) and a bit too 'pipe and slippers' compared to this motor (no offence to anyone owning an A6). I felt it was a good compromise having to move away from the TT which I am passionate about (already planning to buy another as a weekend tourer). I havent had a smile on my face like it since my first go in a TT, tremendous fun and canlt wait to drive it again (will probably spend some time looking out the window at it too


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

My parents sold a CLK350 Sport Cab and bought a C250CGi Estate, love the estate more and it is a better built car


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

jbell said:


> My parents sold a CLK350 Sport Cab and bought a C250CGi Estate, love the estate more and it is a better built car


Yes they have invested massively in this car to take on the the 3 series and A4; I genuinely feel they have achieved something special after driving it; totaly blown away by it.


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

I owned an E350 coupe sport. Stunning machine. Miss it actually


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

T7 Doc said:


> I owned an E350 coupe sport. Stunning machine. Miss it actually


One week to go, counting the minutes


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

What happened to the pics?


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Dance171 said:


> What happened to the pics?


Its done nothing but piss down since the day I got it; after a a drive from Liverpool to Ipswich and back in said pissing down rain and spray it doesn;t look its best. Hopefully after a good wash if I get a dry spell at the wekend will take some shots and post up.

The car is an awsome drive, but will take some time to get used to and I am still learning about it. So responsive, I think where I want it to be and it is there instantly. A down side in comfort mode is a bit of a lull between puting your foot down and getting a response from the auto gear box; in sport mode though it is superb; the flappy paddles are pretty good to. I find the pop up communication screen a huge distraction (there are lots of things to play with) and whilst looking at the screen the car nearly killed me twice last week. :lol: Improving ever day though and loving every minute of it.

Pics as soon as the weather lets me 8)


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Photos of the new motor as requested. Just moved houese, couldnt find camera so Iphone I'm afraid, but you will get the gist.


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Very nice  C350 plenty of poke too


----------



## steem21 (Jun 27, 2009)

Lovely car. I'm looking for something to replace the TTRS but still have the performance....a C350 in saloon or estate might be worth a look! What mpg are you getting with the 350?


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

steem21 said:


> Lovely car. I'm looking for something to replace the TTRS but still have the performance....a C350 in saloon or estate might be worth a look! What mpg are you getting with the 350?


Thanks Sreem. I am averaging about 40 commuting around town to work. Although it states 50 for motorway miles I didn't get that on my drive to Ipswich, trip told me 43 (although I was giving it the bifters at times and so 50 may well be possible).


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

hope88 said:


> Very nice  C350 plenty of poke too


Yes, unbelieveable rapid and I am still getting used to it to be honest, have to think well ahead


----------

